# playstand??



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

does anyone have a good, affordable playstand that would be fit for two tiels?? i would be willing to make one if it was simple and affordable. i'd like to keep the price around $50 or less. it would be used when bringing my tiels in other rooms in the house. thanks!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok i got a cheap alternative and its fun!

buy one of those clear storage drawer things. instead of putting the drawers in, keep them out and put rope across them, climbing nets, toys and ladders on it. i made a mini one for my flock...


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> ok i got a cheap alternative and its fun!
> 
> buy one of those clear storage drawer things. instead of putting the drawers in, keep them out and put rope across them, climbing nets, toys and ladders on it. i made a mini one for my flock...


That's so cool!! I'm really thinking about trying that. What did you use across it and how do they get from top to bottom??


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i used fleece strips and wrapped it around the beams in the middle, but not all storage shelves will have those... you can drill holes in the side and tie rope across it for them to climb on. i have the ladder that goes up to the second level, then they have a climbing net to get to the top. which is all a climbing net, and they love it. mostly the lovebirds though dally sits on it a lot.

the fleece strips are dollarama pet blankets cut into long strips and wrapped around, but for cheap rope ideas, you can buy a dog rope toy and unravel it for rope perches or buy fleece blankets, cut them into strips and braid them too. the climbing net is made out of jute rope. the ladder you can buy at most pet stores. 

you can make it super tall on wheels if the storage beens have them... and hang swings and toys and all sorts of stuff on them. for tiels, i'd buy 2 and put them side by side. lots more room! theye cheap. when we get a house with a bird room, we will have a few more of these.

be creative. you can even use natural tree branches from safe trees to incorporate into it. you can do lots of things with it!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm definitely going to try it!! Thanks Sooo much.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not a problem. pm me if you need any help at all, i will try my best!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

this is such an awesome idea!! i actually have some bins that i use for my makeup but about to purge most of it and put it elsewhere so this couldnt have come at a more perfect time!


----------

